# She's gone. 💔



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is something I never dreamed I would be posting this week. We lost our lovely, beautiful Tessa to bloat early yesterday morning. We rushed to the vet at midnight, but there wasn't anything they could do. We ended her pain, cradling her in my arms. She's been everywhere with us for the last 10 years. Loving, protecting Caylee and Colton, swimming in Lake Superior, camping wherever we went. We miss you so much, my sweet girl. Thank you for the memories.💔 The last picture was just the other day with Caylee by her side of course.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m so sad to hear this Tessa will be forever your angel.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very, very sorry, words fail me. Sitting here crying with you.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Im so sorry🥲
Hugzzzz ❤


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss 💔


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

OMG! This is absolutely heartbreaking! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Run In Paradise Tessa.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry - RIP Tessa. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

R.I.P. Tessa 💔😢


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I HATE reading these posts.....feeling for you today and offering prayers up and over you and your entire family right now. I've really enjoyed seeing the pics you've posted of your crew the last few months.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

speechless.
so so sorry ♥


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am SO sorry. Bloat is a horrible, horrible thing. I remember being terrified we'd lose him when Keefer bloated. We were lucky, but it so easily could have gone the other way. RIP Tessa.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh man, what a shock.So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry to hear this. : ( Rest easy Tessa. ♥


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fodder said:


> speechless.
> so so sorry ♥


I am speechless also. I keep going over that day, what could I have done, how or when or why happened to bring it on. Normal day, she was playing fetch, hanging with the grands, nothing out of the ordinary. It's hard to wrap my mind around this. And Della knows, she's quieter, acting a little off. She nosed at my hands so hard when I came in the door. She's never done that before.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry. How terrible. How sad. _hug_


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Oh no, I am so sorry....they are never with us long enough......to lose one so abruptly is devastating <<<hugs>>>>

Lee


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a well loved dog. 
Sheilah


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I have no words... may you find comfort in the good memories.


----------



## CarrieGalinsky (May 1, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> This is something I never dreamed I would be posting this week. We lost our lovely, beautiful Tessa to bloat early yesterday morning. We rushed to the vet at midnight, but there wasn't anything they could do. We ended her pain, cradling her in my arms. She's been everywhere with us for the last 10 years. Loving, protecting Caylee and Colton, swimming in Lake Superior, camping wherever we went. We miss you so much, my sweet girl. Thank you for the memories.💔 The last picture was just the other day with Caylee by her side of course.
> View attachment 573123
> View attachment 573124
> View attachment 573125
> ...


I am so sorry. She will be in your heart forever. I hope this helps, in a way dogs are lucky they don't have to suffer an she is at peace now.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry....they are never with us long enough......to lose one so abruptly is devastating <<<hugs>>>>
> 
> Lee


I think the abruptness is what's so hard right now. I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

sitstay said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. She was a well loved dog.
> Sheilah


That, she certainly was.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I am so sorry such a beautiful girl


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

How heartbreaking! I'm so sorry for your loss. Tessa was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

That is terrible news. So sad. Give yourself a hug from me!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I lost one of my girls to bloat. Grieve and remember .... my beautiful girl waits for me


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you all so much for sharing and caring. Caylee has spent most of the last 2 days here as we work our way through this for us and her. I hate that she has lost her oldest friend.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

WNGD said:


> I lost one of my girls to bloat. Grieve and remember .... my beautiful girl waits for me


I didn't really like this, so sorry for your loss. But thank you for you sympathy.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

My condolences my friend. 
I am so sorry you had to say good-bye in such a sudden way.
She was a beautiful model for your montage.
RIP beautiful girl (hugs)


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

I am so so sorry, I know that no words can help ease this loss-but I hope you know that we are all here for you and will keep you in our thoughts and prayers ♥


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m so very sorry. I wish I didn’t know how you feel.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I’m so very sorry. I wish I didn’t know how you feel.


I wish you didn't too. 💔.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

So sorry for your families loss. Sending hugs ❤


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m so sorry. Your girls always seemed bigger than life with the pictures and adventures you shared. Perhaps at some point she will let you know that she is young and healthy, without pain and knows you always were there for her and did your very best. Grieve without guilt. It is the best gift you can give her. (((Hugs)))


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I’m so very sorry. We also lost Hunter to GDV - such an awful thing. Many hugs to you and your family.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Heartandsoul said:


> I’m so sorry. Your girls always seemed bigger than life with the pictures and adventures you shared. Perhaps at some point she will let you know that she is young and healthy, without pain and knows you always were there for her and did your very best. Grieve without guilt. It is the best gift you can give her. (((Hugs)))


Thank you, we did have so much fun. I was looking forward to her teaching Becca how to swim in the pond this year. Della just likes to wade in the shallows. She was still playing fetch and hanging with the grandkids that evening.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

cagal said:


> Oh my goodness. I’m so very sorry. We also lost Hunter to GDV - such an awful thing. Many hugs to you and your family.


Such an awful disease. I think we'll have Becca's stomach tacked when we have her spayed.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your post "the last picture was just the other day" got my heart. Looks like she had such a good life. Rest in peace Tessa, peace to you and your family. Beautiful girl.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

so sudden. I sometimes wonder if that is more forgiving for us than to see them slowly fade away. Either way the heartache is just as bad and the oddness of them not being there still seems so very wrong. 
Thank you for the beautiful photo memories.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry. I’ve been through that with two dogs. One was saved, the other we could do nothing for. It’s heartbreaking.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Tessa was just beautiful and seemed to be such a kind dog. My dad lost his first police dog to bloat it’s so horrible.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl she was!


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

So sorry. Hugs!! :-(


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She was so beautiful. And so loved. Nothing prepares us for this sort of thing, it is so hard. I am sorry.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss, @ksotto333


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your support and kind thoughts and words. They mean so much.


----------



## Argos3872 (Sep 1, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> This is something I never dreamed I would be posting this week. We lost our lovely, beautiful Tessa to bloat early yesterday morning. We rushed to the vet at midnight, but there wasn't anything they could do. We ended her pain, cradling her in my arms. She's been everywhere with us for the last 10 years. Loving, protecting Caylee and Colton, swimming in Lake Superior, camping wherever we went. We miss you so much, my sweet girl. Thank you for the memories.💔 The last picture was just the other day with Caylee by her side of course.
> View attachment 573123
> View attachment 573124
> View attachment 573125
> ...


I’m so sorry.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry for your loss and best wishes on your healing


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Beautiful girl and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My heart aches for you. Nothing but time makes losses like this bearable. I'm so very sorry!


----------



## just4mom (May 4, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> This is something I never dreamed I would be posting this week. We lost our lovely, beautiful Tessa to bloat early yesterday morning. We rushed to the vet at midnight, but there wasn't anything they could do. We ended her pain, cradling her in my arms. She's been everywhere with us for the last 10 years. Loving, protecting Caylee and Colton, swimming in Lake Superior, camping wherever we went. We miss you so much, my sweet girl. Thank you for the memories.💔 The last picture was just the other day with Caylee by her side of course.
> View attachment 573123
> View attachment 573124
> View attachment 573125
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my girl Circles 13 years ago and still miss her every day. My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## dmdurn (May 1, 2021)

Awe, so sorry for your loss. She's beautiful. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Kai007 (Jan 1, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> This is something I never dreamed I would be posting this week. We lost our lovely, beautiful Tessa to bloat early yesterday morning. We rushed to the vet at midnight, but there wasn't anything they could do. We ended her pain, cradling her in my arms. She's been everywhere with us for the last 10 years. Loving, protecting Caylee and Colton, swimming in Lake Superior, camping wherever we went. We miss you so much, my sweet girl. Thank you for the memories.💔 The last picture was just the other day with Caylee by her side of course.
> View attachment 573123
> View attachment 573124
> View attachment 573125
> ...


I am heart broken for all of you! So sorry for your loss ❤ 😢😞


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Really sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## herojig (Apr 3, 2013)

condolences. i know how hard it is to lose a monster like that... happened to me in 2018 with Krypto. It was like losing a child, something parents should never be alive for, but alas, with GSDs, human parents most always are. take care!


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. these wonderful dogs provide unconditional love , and it's loss is so difficult.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your sympathy. Still seems surreal to me that she won't be coming over the hill after fetching her ball. Della is definitely upset, she is 3 years younger, they were inseparable. Tess was the leader, Dell is at a loss on what to do. I was able to take her with me last night to Cay's soccer game. It was the happiest I've seen her since this all happened. I'll just keep focusing on keeping her a little busier. Heartache all around. They've called to let us know her ashes are back. Another tough day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bringing the ashes home is always a rough day.
Peace and much love to you my friend.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Bringing the ashes home is always a rough day.
> Peace and much love to you my friend.


Thank you, so not ready for this.


----------



## DeniseRaley (Mar 8, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> This is something I never dreamed I would be posting this week. We lost our lovely, beautiful Tessa to bloat early yesterday morning. We rushed to the vet at midnight, but there wasn't anything they could do. We ended her pain, cradling her in my arms. She's been everywhere with us for the last 10 years. Loving, protecting Caylee and Colton, swimming in Lake Superior, camping wherever we went. We miss you so much, my sweet girl. Thank you for the memories.💔 The last picture was just the other day with Caylee by her side of course.
> View attachment 573123
> View attachment 573124
> View attachment 573125
> ...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am sending you hugs and strength.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you for sharing all these beautiful pictures of Tessa. 
I really enjoy looking at them and seeing what a happy, loved life she had!


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> This is something I never dreamed I would be posting this week. We lost our lovely, beautiful Tessa to bloat early yesterday morning. We rushed to the vet at midnight, but there wasn't anything they could do. We ended her pain, cradling her in my arms. She's been everywhere with us for the last 10 years. Loving, protecting Caylee and Colton, swimming in Lake Superior, camping wherever we went. We miss you so much, my sweet girl. Thank you for the memories.💔 The last picture was just the other day with Caylee by her side of course.
> View attachment 573123
> View attachment 573124
> View attachment 573125
> ...


so sad, sorry for your loss. about a month and a half ago we took our GSD to the vet as we thought he had the bloat. He had a tumor, Hemangiosarcoma, on his liver that had burst and he had internal bleeding. We had them perform emergency surgery to remove the spleen and his recovery was better than the prognosis. Completely out of the blue and not prepared for it. Hes home now and at about 90 percent. Were enjoying our remaining limited time with him while we can.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

tcass said:


> so sad, sorry for your loss. about a month and a half ago we took our GSD to the vet as we thought he had the bloat. He had a tumor, Hemangiosarcoma, on his liver that had burst and he had internal bleeding. We had them perform emergency surgery to remove the spleen and his recovery was better than the prognosis. Completely out of the blue and not prepared for it. Hes home now and at about 90 percent. Were enjoying our remaining limited time with him while we can.


I am so sorry, bittersweet times for you. The suddenness is very difficult. Hug your boy for me. Thank you for your kind thoughts. Peace be with you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa is free among the Lake Superior waves again. Caylee and I shared some her ashes today with that beautiful water.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

What a beautiful place to be free 💔


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

A beautiful place for a beautiful girl. Rest easy, sweet Tessa. 💜


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Beautiful - run free sweet Tessa!


----------

